# YEOW...angle grinder blade for wood. !?!?



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

While romping through forums I found a thread involving one individual who wanted to find a blade to cut wood with his angle grinder (old post). My natural instincts got a case of the goose bumps thinking of that and the potential of a tool flopping around uncontrollably after a kickback and loss of control while jumping around trying to reach the power cord. 

Naturally other posts warned of the dangers...however...a blade is available that promises wonders and safety for just such a desire...

I can't help but wonder why anyone would need this...

Comments...?

KwikTool USA BBK450 C5 Bad Blade 4-1/2-Inch 4 Tooth With 1-Inch Arbor And 7/8-Inch, 5/8-Inch, 20mm Reduction Rings - Amazon.com


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nick...

these types of cutters are very popular among the wood carving crowd. Especially those who do 'log' carvings. Very quick, quite effective and can make quite a mess in a heartbeat. Extreme care must be used when handling something like these.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Nickp said:


> While romping through forums I found a thread involving one individual who wanted to find a blade to cut wood with his angle grinder (old post). My natural instincts got a case of the goose bumps thinking of that and the potential of a tool flopping around uncontrollably after a kickback and loss of control while jumping around trying to reach the power cord.
> 
> Naturally other posts warned of the dangers...however...a blade is available that promises wonders and safety for just such a desire...
> 
> ...


I purchased one to carve out a chair seat. Like any tool if you used with caution and a little common sense you will be fine.

There are other disc that actually are pliable and bend. The biggest danger I think it is the exposure to airborne dust. Wearing of a N95 or similar dust mask is a most.

Of course the other danger is getting anything in your eyes. Normal eye protection just does not cut it in my opinion and the need for a full mask is warranted in situation like this. I have a pair of glasses that are like goggles. We use them for fighting bush fires and I have gotten a pair for the shop, they work so well.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

There is another 4-1/2" with a chain saw blade edge... again to quickly get that chain saw look and feel in log carving, but more manageable than a chain saw, so be able to get finer details. Some may cringe at me mentioning that, but... it is a tool and uses skills and techniques.

Like TRN Diesel said, know your tools, build skills and feel comfortable using them (while remaining aware and using care) before going hog wild. They are a tool, an extension... with very aggressive cutting teeth. You would not hand someone who never used a chain saw and let them go wild... It takes time to learn something.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

MAFoElffen said:


> There is another 4-1/2" with a chain saw blade edge... again to quickly get that chain saw look and feel in log carving, but more manageable than a chain saw, so be able to get finer details. Some may cringe at me mentioning that, but... it is a tool and uses skills and techniques.
> 
> Like TRN Diesel said, know your tools, build skills and feel comfortable using them (while remaining aware and using care) before going hog wild. They are a tool, an extension... with very aggressive cutting teeth. You would not hand someone who never used a chain saw and let them go wild... It takes time to learn something.


Sort of like riding a wild boar you can't just jump on and go HOG wild!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Sort of like riding a wild boar you can't just jump on and go HOG wild!



... definitely not boaring!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Of the several different ones available, the Kutzall and Saburr-tooth designs are probably easier and safer to use. Bill (TwoSkies57) used the Saburr-tooth on his Maloof rocking chair build. The ones with saw chain are probably better suited to log carving.

Lancelot Woodcarving Tool - Lee Valley Tools
Arbortech® Power Carving Tools : CARBA-TEC
Products | Kutzall | Oliver Carbide Products
Saburr-Tooth :: Carbide Coated Rotary Tools


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok being serious now I used a sanding disc made by Kutzall on my 4 1/2" grinder. It worked great to finish the seat in my Walnut wooden chairs. It also saved me a ton of time in sanding and hand finish work. See the thread I posted here for a picture of it.

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/39318-wooden-stools-4.html

I bought my at Lee Valley and I see they have taken my suggestion and purchased the flexible sanding disc.

Kutzall Sanding/Carving Discs - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

MAFoElffen said:


> There is another 4-1/2" with a chain saw blade edge... again to quickly get that chain saw look and feel in log carving, but more manageable than a chain saw, so be able to get finer details.


I partially carved three Tikis with a chainsaw, then finished up with chisels. That made me want to get one of those for my angle grinder. But, seeing as how I wasn't really worried about detail, and I had so much fun using the chainsaw, instead decided to get one of those small electric chainsaws - to replace my gas chainsaw that was 'borrowed' by one of my sons, and consequently destroyed. The last Tiki came out quite well, had it for years, until some idiot backed over it. Got a picture somewhere, but unfortunately believe it is on my other computer, that went kablooey. Ah well.

Really, any tool, you have to be careful using. Any tool. I am always a bit nervous about using almost any power tool that I own and use. It keeps me alert, and aware of what I'm doing. I think if I were not nervous, it would be time to stop using that particular tool. Just got word from my older son, it seems that somehow "I" am going to be involved in part of the cost of driver education training for my grand-dau. Still can't figure out how "I" got roped in. Looks like a slight delay in electric chainsaw buying. Bah. Humbug.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Theo; just offer to teach her yourself! That should get you an immediate request retraction.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I guess I get the point of using this setup for gouging wood...have used my chain saw point of the blade to do the same. And having used a grinder to cut pipe and other iron and a 12 inch K12 to cut into roof and concrete I am comfortable with that kind of power...my discomfort is in using it as this fellow wanted...to rip a piece of wood. I can be careful with a kickback with a circular for example because the same kickback can also make you release the trigger...but when it's on and stays on it seems it would turn into something horrible.

I wasn't clear in my original post, meaning it's use for ripping a piece of wood at high RPM with a toothy blade...it seems it could easily literally run away from you.

I found a bunch of blades and sanding disks for log work, including the one that looks like a chainsaw blade and a bunch of videos of guys gouging out logs with them...looks interesting...

Just don't think advertising NO KICKBACK for cutting blades with teeth is a good thing...

Thanks for all your responses...they are certainly more educational than the fear and gore on the other forum...

Kudos to the balanced and considerate member responses on this forum...testimony to this being the best forum on the net...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Trying to use it to rip seems like a bad idea Nick. It's meant for gouging. You have used a grinding disc to cut metal so you probably know what can happen when the disc is buried deep into a cut and it starts to bind. I'm pretty sure that the chain saw discs would do the same thing.


----------



## Bricknhank (Dec 28, 2013)

One thing that needs to be considered is letting the grinder come to a complete stop before setting it down. Unlike a Skilsaw which has a guard that allows the user to set the tool down immediately after use. I know that we need to take the same care with sanders, routers etc but this is one mean tool if the user is not cautious with it's use.


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Theo and Dan
I got elected to help my grand-dau practice parallel parking for her drivers test. We went to an empty parking lot and I set up the flags to park in to simulate other cars. Unfortunately, I thought that using gallon cans of paint with dowels duct taped to them with flags on the dowels would work well- and they did- until she backed over one! You won't believe how much mess a gallon of paint can make when it' s compressed by a SUV tire!
Dennis


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Bricknhank said:


> One thing that needs to be considered is letting the grinder come to a complete stop before setting it down.


Now you tell me! 
I made this mistake 4 years ago and nearly lost my finger - cut through the tendon down to the bone, and still can't straighten it fully. When I hear "wood blade on an angle grinder" I now shudder!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

When the weather warms up we will be testing a couple of the Arbortech wood carving devices.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Sort of like riding a wild boar you can't just jump on and go HOG wild!


Wouldn't that be like wanting it all at once and making a "pig" of yourself ?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Theo; just offer to teach her yourself! That should get you an immediate request retraction.


What it is, now they charge for driver education. So, somehow I got stuck with paying half of the cost - $80. No, she would NOT want me teaching her, not that I couldn't, but if she takes driver education she can get a driver's license at age 16, if I taught her she would have to wait until 19 to get a license. Anyway, after trying to teach the ex how to drive many years ago, I'd rather pay the $80 than try to teach 'anyone' how to drive. Paid for the ex to learn too. So, anyway you look at it, I get to pay $80. Bah. Humbug.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Mike said:


> When the weather warms up we will be testing a couple of the Arbortech wood carving devices.


Good thing your not living where I am or else we would never see the test!:big_boss:


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

Any power tool or hand tool,when used properly,works as intended.Put one in
a fools hand and bad things WILL happen.All cutting tools require respect and total concentration.Disregard either and the concequences are on YOU.

Jim


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Well said James unfortunately in this day and age no one appears to want to hold themselves accountable for their own actions. Hence the reason lawyers are over worked and over paid!


----------

